# new tool day !



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

tomorow i'm supposed to receive from walltools my 2,5 columbia anglehead, my anglebox and a couple of handle ! i just remember that i forgot to order a corner roller  can't wait to have new tools ! hope that my anglehead is ready to use cuz thuesday a must do angle !! 

still no money for automatic taper


----------

